# Hello. Newbie Here. :) Food Questions. :)



## Beach Mama (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello there:

I just found this site yesterday and I am excited to learn from all of you. I was diagnosed with a Spastic Colon as a young girl. Have been battling for my entire life with GI Issues. Not until recently, did I even know what to eat or not eat. I went Vegan and thought that would help, but found I was eating all of the wrong foods there too. Happened upon the FOODMAP and noticed a few foods were missing and wondered if someone could advise. I didn't see any place where nuts or seeds were acceptable or not, except for the pistachio wish is not and that was my favorite nut. So, no more of those. And, I didn't notice if pineapple was good for IBS sufferers. Meats as well. Any ideas or input would be greatly appreciated.

SO happy to have found this place.

Thank you!

Beach Mama


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

monash university, the originators of the low FODMAP diet have a terrific and very informative phone app. they also have books for sale. here is a partial listing of foods.

http://www.med.monash.edu/cecs/gastro/fodmap/low-high.html


----------



## Beach Mama (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

